# More Cosmo & Samson



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's a few more of Cosmo with Samson... There doing much better together. They follow each other around the house, lay down together (especially if they think we're not paying attention)...and just seeming more like friends. 

Excuse the mess on the balcony....it's so windy today, we're having a hard time keeping the recycling in the recycling bin...



















And apparently, Cosmo (I find myself calling him Cosmo more and more, only because he knows it best.....though he does pretty good with Moses, too, probably because it sounds a bit like Cosmo) loves going for walks. He'll pick up his leash and follow us around the house, barking. And he gets VERY excited when we put it on him.... We did buy him a new leash, but he always seems to find his old one.....guess we should just throw it out...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rick, me and my wife are calling for some video 
Anyhow, great to see they are getting better along and thanks for the update. I was just searching for pictures of Samson and Cosmo, to show them to my wify when you posted these 
Joe


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Rick, good to see Samson and Cosmo getting along together. They are two beautiful doggies. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the photos Rick! I was wondering how they were adjusting and doing together. Looks like they'll be the best of friends in no time. What a beautiful pair!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That's a great update, Rick. I really like the photos, especially the back porch photo and the one with Cosmo and his leash. If he keeps dragging up the old leash, you might was well use it. He must be very fond of it!

Samson looks like he's found a great friend.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rick, those are two beautiful dogs! It hasn't been very long that you have had Cosmo, but does it feel like he has belonged to you for a long time? I enjoy the pictures--thanks for the updates.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

They look so great together!! I'm so happy that cosmoses is happy. Behaviorally how is he coming along?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Rick, me and my wife are calling for some video


The videos will come.... I've just got to have the time to do it.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Prov31 said:


> It hasn't been very long that you have had Cosmo, but does it feel like he has belonged to you for a long time?


He's just part of the family now... The more Samson gets used to him, the better it feels... He gets excited when we come home. He rushes the front door when the kids come home. It just feels normal now.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

MarleyLove said:


> Behaviorally how is he coming along?


As far as behavior, we haven't noticed any issues at all. It's hard to believe he had any. The only thing I can think of is that he KNOWS he's home now...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick...its great everything is going well.... Cosmo looks like hes been home for a while.... glad to hear things are going smoothly.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

They look beautiful, especially in that first picture!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Rick - Really glad to hear there are no issues!! It is just so hard to believe this beautiful dog was only hours away from being put down. He and Samson are a good looking pair. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are great pictures. What a pair of beautiful dogs!!! Apparently Comos need some time to adjust being out in the great world of no walls. Soooo happy he's doing well there.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Such heartwarming pictures! They look so natural together, like age-old buddies. It's such a wonderful thing you did!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

They are such beautiful dogs. I like the difference in their colors. You did such a great thing Rick! Thank you so much for sharing the continuing story with us.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sashac said:


> Such heartwarming pictures! They look so natural together, like age-old buddies. It's such a wonderful thing you did!


:lol: Well, not quite age-old buddies yet, but it sure feels like they are working towards it...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the continuing story with us.


And I'll keep sharing, until you all get tired of it.... I feel that this forum made this happen, so I've got to keep you filled in and up-to-date.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That will take some time, but I'm sure it will get only better as time goes by. 
Joe


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW they look awesome together!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And I'll keep sharing, until you all get tired of it.... I feel that this forum made this happen, so I've got to keep you filled in and up-to-date.


Yes,you've got it right.
It's amazing to see how fast Samson is relaxing.It's visible in the pictures.
As for Cosmo(love the name),he is a very handsome boy and looks really relax,in all the pictures.I bet he knows,it's his house!!.
Dogs are so intelligent!!.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Another thing I really haven't mentioned......for the first couple days, I was really feeling like Cosmo was much older than 18 months.....he just moved slow, almost like arthritic..... And he was limping on his front left paw...

Now it seems with each passing day, he seems younger and younger. And the limp is gone. I don't know if he hurt his foot somehow while being transported or what... But it seems gone.

NJB thought maybe his lack of exercise (being locked in the laundry room for six months) might have had a lot to do with it..... Plus, her vet said he was about 10 pounds overweight....which doesn't make a lot of sense, since he's not a big eater like Samson. In fact, he probably eats half of what Samson eats. But I think the more they play together, the more weight he'll burn off.

But now he's getting walks and he's playing fetch in the backyard.....he also loves tennis balls, if he can ever get one away from Samson.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's awesome that they are getting along so well. Cosmo's coloring is beautiful!! (Samson's too...didn't want him to feel left out.)  I'm glad that they are getting along so well. I'm thinking that Carson is going to end up looking quite a bit like Cosmo, coloring and such.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We've also figured out that someone has taught Cosmo tricks, too. He can "speak" and "roll over," both of which Samson hasn't learned yet. So maybe they can both help the other learn new tricks.

Actually, give me a second and I'll see if I can get a quick video of him speaking.....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> We've also figured out that someone has taught Cosmo tricks, too. He can "speak" and "roll over," both of which Samson hasn't learned yet. ....


So sometime, somewhere someone loved him enough to spend time with him. He must have been so confused when the attention stopped. 

Just hearing so many positive stories about the life he has now makes my day so much brighter. Thank you!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Rick-I am so enjoying the pictures and I agree that you can see the difference in Samson's face-it's like he's thinking "OK this golden brother is going to be fun". I really think that you can see that Samson is just fine with the new addition. The are both beautiful dogs!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> So sometime, somewhere someone loved him enough to spend time with him. He must have been so confused when the attention stopped.


I know....I just don't get people. And feels great that he seems a little happier each day...



Brandy's Mom said:


> Just hearing so many positive stories about the life he has now makes my day so much brighter. Thank you!!!


And hopefully, the stories will just keep getting better.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

tell you what Rick, you got a pair of great looking dawgs there !!! and it's great to hear they're getting along......................love the first pic !! and keep em coming.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I love Samson's wrinkled forehead!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes lets see videos  Please


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

This is of course all wonderful news! 

The more I think about the family that turned him in, the more I think the problem might have been the Mom--she must have used the word 'clean' 20 times in 5 minutes. She could have been OCD for all I know, I do know they relocated here after Katrina from New Orleans--so that might have something to do with it too. 

Whatever their faults--I am just glad they called us. I just hope they don't get another dog. 

Just imagine--if this dog has made this much progress in 3 weeks? How wonderful will he be in 3 months? 

Great job Rick and Family!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the updated photos!
I have a question for you; "How and where did you put them to together for the very first meeting?" Was it at your home (Samsons)?
It great to see them getting along so-well! Super looking goldens!
Thanks again!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> Thanks for posting the updated photos!
> I have a question for you; "How and where did you put them to together for the very first meeting?" Was it at your home (Samsons)?
> It great to see them getting along so-well! Super looking goldens!
> Thanks again!


We actually brought Samson outside while Cosmo got to walk up and down the street, stretching his legs after the long flight. 

Samson was being a little territorial at first.....but they're getting much better....in fact, they are both laying at the bottom of the stairs by the front door, together.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

They're beautiful! There's a great article in the current Bark about whether dogs have emotions and I don't see how there could be any question. Dogs are sensitive and pick up where they're wanted or not, who's happy or miserable and when a home is or isn't a caring safe place. Your two will be real siblings soon and, please, keep the happy ending going.


----------

